# Camper's Haven On Cape Cod



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

For anyone wanting "almost" beach front camping on Cape Cod we have been to this campground numerous times (usually go the last week in August) The campground is across the street from the campground owned private beach. Very clean, but to many sites so you have to make your reservations way in advance.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Chris

Sounds like a great park. Do you have any more details or recommendation?

Thor


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Thor. We love this campground because you don't have to drive to the beach. We like walking down early in the morning after breakfast, picking up the paper and cofee and sitting on the beach while no one is there and the boys can play wiffle ball.

You can check them out at www.CampersHaven.com. Look at the site map, the pink sites all have cement slabs. Stay away from the first ones right at the entrance because those are right on the road and NOT nice at all. We like the J sites. The sites ARE close together (warning) but we don't mind as we just love the location of this campground.

Another good campground is Shadey Knoll in Brewster but this one is not on the beach. But there is a GREAT beach a short drive from Brewster in Dennis on the bay side called Mayflower Beach. It is BEAUTIFUL!!! and is the most photograped beach on Cape Cod. Brewster is a quaint little cape town and down the road is Orleans that has a lot of resturaunts and things to do and not to far of a drive to the Drive In theater in Wellsfleet and the National Seashore.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Chris

I managed to book 4 days at the park. Got lucky enough to get a premium site. sunny

Thanks for the info.









Thor


----------

